# Updated Wanted list.



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi, Thanks to all who have contributed, I appreciate the deals we've made. With Christmas past I have bills to pay so I will soon be unloading a bunch of my customs. I'd like to also mention that my most wanted list has shrunk, and grown at the same time. Granted, I only need the bodies as I can find chassis fairly well priced. If you have something available, please let me know


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Plymouth 
Ok on Mon or tues I hope to send pics of some of what I have. I have thousands of cars. What u lookn to do buyer trade or both. Can do both. So letme know what u got and we'll go from there. 
I built a collection over thirty five yrs . But I'm still in need of old and new stuff. Bit have a lot of extras also.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

anyone???


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*I have the fire engine.*

you will need the chassis too. Show me some custom traders.:thumbsup:
email [email protected]:thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Still looking ... anyone? or anyone with any variations?


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

*Cars and bodies for sale*

plymouth sorry for delay here are some pics of some of whats avail. let me know your interests.


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

*more cars and bodies*

hey plym here is a few more.

slotnut


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

I have the 88 Auto Tech and the green, red, and white on also


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow, nice collection!!! Tons of stuff I like. :thumbsup:


----------

